# Christmas Lights



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

So I have to ask my fellow Outbackers .... When is it too early to start putting up Christmas Lights??? I always start 2 weeks before Thanksgiving getting stuff ready, however I don't flip the switch until after turkey day (other then testing and working on bulbs)

What do you guys do ... also does anyone have any pics they want to share... I love lights!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

daves700 said:


> So I have to ask my fellow Outbackers .... When is it too early to start putting up Christmas Lights??? I always start 2 weeks before Thanksgiving getting stuff ready, however I don't flip the switch until after turkey day (other then testing and working on bulbs)
> 
> What do you guys do ... also does anyone have any pics they want to share... I love lights!!!


I love, love, LOVE Christmas. In fact, Wolfwood was, in part, designed around Christmas! But, PLEASE!!! NO LIGHTS *ON* BEFORE TURKEY DAY!!! Of course, that means - if the lights are to flipped ON the day after - - - there has to be some testing, etc. BEFORE. I think you've got it right!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> So I have to ask my fellow Outbackers .... When is it too early to start putting up Christmas Lights??? I always start 2 weeks before Thanksgiving getting stuff ready, however I don't flip the switch until after turkey day (other then testing and working on bulbs)
> 
> What do you guys do ... also does anyone have any pics they want to share... I love lights!!!


I love, love, LOVE Christmas. In fact, Wolfwood was, in part, designed around Christmas! But, PLEASE!!! NO LIGHTS *ON* BEFORE TURKEY DAY!!! Of course, that means - if the lights are to flipped ON the day after - - - there has to be some testing, etc. BEFORE. I think you've got it right!!
[/quote]

Yes, and not to side track, _no Christmas music_. One of our local radio stations has begun playing music!! We usually wait until _after _turkey day to to the lights - and if there is a warm day - we go for it! However, with my current situation, I don't know when and if the lights will go up?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Lights go on Thanksgiving weekend !! I Love the Holidays !!

Good idea. Post pictures !!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah thats always been my thinking, I have somethings that require timing and control boxes ,,, so if I did not start working on them (in my garage) the 3rd week of October ... well new years I would be able to turn them on.

I really like this site for lights:

www.christmasdonebright.com

They used to have a retail store in pigeon forge TN, but this year they closed it ... Nice family owned small company


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Put them when you wish I say, but the lights flick on after Thanksgiving gets my vote.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Where's the spirit in putting up Christmas lights if you aren't freezing with numb hands trying to grasp an aluminum ladder.








Maybe it will be cold enough this weekend to put them up.









I don't turn them on until Dec 1st though.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Where's the spirit in putting up Christmas lights if you aren't freezing with numb hands trying to grasp an aluminum ladder.


Nathan, you make a really good point there.

And for those of you in the South .... we sure wouldn't want you to feel left out....








Just put a baggie of ice cubes in your mittens and a few more down your neck.







You'll get the same effect


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

with the down Economy....there are some good deals on the really Tacky Large Christmas decorations.............The DW has finally given me the go Ahead to get some........

I have been after her for a while.......i want large ones in the lawn and on the roof...............i just think it is so much more christmassy.........she used to always only want the nice white lights placed just right.....but shes coming around









Leg Lamp


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Always put them up the weekend after Thanksgiving.
This will be the first year that I won't be.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

clarkely said:


> with the down Economy....there are some good deals on the really Tacky Large Christmas decorations.............The DW has finally given me the go Ahead to get some........
> 
> I have been after her for a while.......i want large ones in the lawn and on the roof...............i just think it is so much more christmassy.........she used to always only want the nice white lights placed just right.....but shes coming around
> 
> ...


Thats funny ........... I think I will pass, If I put that on my lawn ... well lets say my post count would never increase!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

My vote is for the Christmas lights to be on the house as soon as the turkey is in fridge. That is when the ones who are not afraid of heights are in good hummer with full belly's and wanting the pumpkin pie, I hold hostage until the lights are done. That is usually when the lights go up here. Besides the first day of deer season starts Monday after Thanksgiving and life stops for deer season in this house and is finished up on the next Saturday when the count has been taken.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Our city actually has an ordinance about this. You can display as early as Thanksgiving Day, and all must be gone by January 8th. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Our city actually has an ordinance about this. You can display as early as Thanksgiving Day, and all must be gone by January 8th. Seems reasonable to me.


An ordinance...................Bureaucracy at its best there


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

I would have lights up all year long if it was acceptable, I LOVE the decorations, I'd have the Clark Griswold Christmas Vacation house but I'm thinking Rick really wouldn't go for it!







We put up our modest decorations about a week or so after Thanksgiving but really I think the day after seems to be the norm!

Have fun decorating!


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We have two neighbors that have theirs up and they flipped the ON switch last Saturday







and they will remain up until the middle of January. They are doing their part to support PG & E in these unstable economic times







.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Since we moved into this house 8 years ago, we have done a big light display every year. Last year we had close to 10,000 lights in our yard and on our house along with a synchronizer that flashed the lights to the rhythm of various holiday songs. We also did up the inside of our house with trees, animated figurines and lighted villages.

This year we are scaling WAY back. We'll do the tree inside and I might put up a couple of strings outside to make things a little festive. We are looking for a creche for the front yard. We are going to Disney for Christmas and really want to spend more time this year enjoying each rather than working our butts off decorating and taking it down.

And we'll give Florida Power and Light a little less of our hard earned money.

Dan


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Where's the spirit in putting up Christmas lights if you aren't freezing with numb hands trying to grasp an aluminum ladder.


Nathan, you make a really good point there.

And for those of you in the South .... we sure wouldn't want you to feel left out....








Just put a baggie of ice cubes in your mittens and a few more down your neck.







You'll get the same effect








[/quote]

The ice cubes and mittens are a great suggestion...of course we will need to do this in our bathing suits so as the ice melts we'll be dressed for the occasion.......yes dear of course I'll close the door to keep the a/c in.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Went to the mall last week and the christmas music is on, the lights are up and on and Santa is running around....it just aint right I tell ya. Wait till Black Friday at least.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Everyone needs one of these. Maybe the DW will let me get one this year. 
I mean come on, Jimmie has won 3 championships in a row!!! 
And NO you cant get a Carl Edwards one either !!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I try to put it off as long as the DW will let me since electricity here cost a fortune. Our utility company (PG&E) are crooks and charge us way to much for electricity, and I though Monopolies were illegal but no one told PG&E. I love lights and have been switching over to LED's to try to keep my bill down.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Here in Kentucky we keep them up on the "Trailer/Outback all year long....


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

No pics of lights? heck even if it was last year, still post away...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

anne72 said:


> I would have lights up all year long if it was acceptable, I LOVE the decorations, I'd have the Clark Griswold Christmas Vacation house but I'm thinking Rick really wouldn't go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anne,
I had a friend whose mom had Alzheimers, and the mom loved looking at the Christmas tree lights, etc., so they burned their lights (inside) year-round. I think it had a calming effect on her, and prevented some of the "sundowners", where they get very confused and agitated.
So, I'm with you......sure do help to chase the blues away!!
Darlene


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I love Christmas! That leg lamp that was posted is great! "Fra GEE Lay! It must be Italian" LOL

Curtis would shoot me if I loaded the yard with giant inflatable Christmas decorations. I would do it in a heartbeat though if I could! Hey, the girls would love it.

Micah


----------

